# Manchester Saturday Night



## lunchbox (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone got any reccomendations for where to go? 

I'm going to be there on saturday, last time i've been I managed to get to sankeys (but that was before the renovation and apparently it ain't too good anymore) and club 42 both were pretty dam  
Any others that are worth a look, with no bloody shoe policy!


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Sep 15, 2007)

Smile at the star & garter, best indie night in town if you're into that (which, if you like 42's then you will be)

42's is a shithole. as is 5th ave. South ain't bad...but on a saturday deffo head to the star & garter. its on fairfield st across from the station. its the shitty looking run down pub..but its actually a club inside


----------



## futha (Sep 29, 2007)

johnnymarrsbars said:
			
		

> its actually a club inside



a club full of idiots  
nah it is a good night johnnys right. go to jillys rock world, you know you want to  
also try sub space on oxford road its got a cool upstairs smoking area bit which is quite good. mind you i was very high last time i went there. music is very motowny though if your not into that.


----------

